# 22LR Ammo - Info for buying



## Packout

I need someone to teach me how to buy 22LR ammo. I can't believe I just said that, but I'm going on 6 weeks of futility in my search.

The young men in my area just got done with their rifle shooting course and I've let them shoot a lot of my 22 ammo to them to complete it. 15 kids shot a lot of shells. Now my wife tells me I am in charge of helping her with a Girl's Camp shoot in the summer. I'm going to need a few bricks to get that done with 40+ girls. 

So I see guys post that they bought a brick through the internet/Cabelas/etc.., but every time I search it comes up empty. I'm not into paying $80 for a brick. Anyone willing to share how they find the internet deals? PM me if you are willing to share the secret handshakes and recipes......


----------



## bowgy

I don't know any secrets, I stopped by Gunnies in Orem on the way to the expo Friday and my two buddies and I each picked up a 325 round tin of Federal .22lr for $24, they limited it to 1 tin per person, they also had boxes of 100 for $11 something with a limit of 2 boxes. The tin price brought it to about 3.70 a box.

Cabela's and Shceels had none on the same day.

I didn't really need any but the tins were water proof and nitrogen injected and said they would be able to be stored for some time, so I thought I would put that and one of my .22 pistols in my 72 hour kit.


----------



## Critter

Natchez Shooters Supply usually gets in some orders regularly but you have to watch the web site or use the notify me icon to get a email when they get some in that you are looking at. The big kicker is that they usually restrict you to what you can buy and with a high shipping fee it gets pricey.

You can also go to Ammo Seek and see if they have any listed.

Cheaper Than Dirt also gets in regular shipments but I refuse to pay their inflated prices.

Other than that go down to your local Wal Mart and see when the ammo shipments come in and then be there before the rest of the buyers.


----------



## Huge29

With Wal-Mart I was told that at my local store it is on Tuesdays when they get the 22 shipment generally and they open them at 7am for sale. Apparently there are generally 20 people already waiting by that time, pretty ridiculous. Where are you located?


----------



## DallanC

Websites are going to be hit / miss as ammo sells out so fast and there are restrictions on amount, plus shipping is a killer. You can also troll gunbroker for some cheaper deals... there is alot of high asking prices w/o selling... but some cheaper deals squeek through from time to time:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Rifle-Ammunition/BI.aspx?Keywords=22lr

Personally, I'd call a good shop like Gunnies and talk to someone like Loke and see if you cant get an exception to the limit because of the girls camp thing and see if they wont set you a couple bricks aside. Call Cabelas too and explain your situation.

Oh yea, and girls shooting guns is cool!

-DallanC


----------



## Novohunter

Register with wikiarms.com and then sign up for their email alerts. You can indicate 22lr and then the price per round that you would like to be notified about. I have mine set at 10 cents and under. Once you get the email you can click the link and it will take you right to the specific stores website to purchase the ammo. Most of the time you only have 15 to 30 minutes from when the email is recieved so you have to be able to respond fairly quick. Also, be careful with shipping because that can be expensive as well. The best deals are from Cabelas if you live close enough to do the free ship to store option. In the past month I have picked up over 2,500 rounds and have paid no more than .06 per round on average for Blazer, CCI mini mags, Remington and Winchester. A lot of times you are still limited to one box so that is why you need to be careful and why Cabelas works so well if you live close enough. One other thing, my wife always buys a box using a different card as well. Good luck, this has worked well for me and you avoid paying outrageous prices to someone else that was lucky enough to get some.


----------



## DallanC

2500 rounds in the past month? :neutral: Dude no offense, but you seem to be part of the problem. 


-DallanC


----------



## Loke

All offense intended, the problem with the supply lies with those that flock to the walmart every Tuesday morning, sportsmens on Thursday, and gunnies every day to see if there is any more ammo for them to hoard. Let me put this as bluntly as possible. There is no contest to see who will die with the most 22 ammo in their stash. Having more ammo than the next guy does not make your penis larger. Give it a break and let some others enjoy the shooting sports.


----------



## cklspencer

I'm not going to give it a break. After trying for more than a year and not being able to get my hands on some, I will buy it every chance I get. The only reason those guys show up every morning to buy it is because most are turning around and selling it for almost twice the price, its not about hording it, its about making money for them. Shooting an Colt M4 22 I can burn though 500 to 1,000 round per trip to the range. I'll keep buying it when I find it, don't care if I have 5,000 round already or not. Am I dick for doing that? maybe. Do I care? Nope, not at all.


----------



## bowgy

Interesting article, NRA explains ammo shortage.
http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...veals-whos-to-blame-for-ammo-shortage-yo.aspx


----------



## Loke

If you're shooting it, buy all you want. The issue lies with the hoarders that have tens of thousands of rounds that they will never be able to shoot, and come in every day, buying it up as if their lives depended on it. Those are the ones that are perpetuating the shortages. They are the same morons that complain that everyone else is buying it up faster than they can. And bitching about the prices being too high. and have no clue that there are premium loadings for the 22 Long Rifle. (you sound really stupid when you call it "Long Range")


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Loke, in your experience, are most of these people searching out .22 ammo hoarding for personal use or trying to resell? The amount of time, gas, and money people spend to buy a box here and a box there is mind-boggling. I find myself wondering if quite a few people have actually made this their job, finding .22 ammo and scalping the hell out of it on UGE and other websites.


----------



## cklspencer

bowgy said:


> Interesting article, NRA explains ammo shortage.
> http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...veals-whos-to-blame-for-ammo-shortage-yo.aspx


There are so many other things missing from that article.

1st lets thank Obummer for putting a stop to the sale of once fired and spent military bass during his first year in office. This alone almost doubled the price for some ammo and raised the over all cost of brass creating and increase in price for all ammo. It also started the shortage.

Next Lets figure in the massive amounts of ammo the government has bought and still buying, and remember we are still fighting wars which require ammo, all of that is leading to shortages.

The shortages leads to price hikes and hording. When you can't find the ammo on a regular bases you buy it when you find it so you will have it.

Then add in the gun control scares because too many people are willing to set back and let the Government tell you what you can and can do rather than you telling them what they can do.


----------



## bowgy

cklspencer said:


> There are so many other things missing from that article.
> 
> 1st lets thank Obummer for putting a stop to the sale of once fired and spent military bass during his first year in office. This alone almost doubled the price for some ammo and raised the over all cost of brass creating and increase in price for all ammo. It also started the shortage.
> 
> Next Lets figure in the massive amounts of ammo the government has bought and still buying, and remember we are still fighting wars which require ammo, all of that is leading to shortages.
> 
> *The shortages leads to price hikes and hording. When you can't find the ammo on a regular bases you buy it when you find it so you will have it.*
> 
> Then add in the gun control scares because too many people are willing to set back and let the Government tell you what you can and can do rather than you telling them what they can do.


That was one of the points in the article.


----------



## Packout

Thanks for the ideas. I didn't want this to turn into a negative thread. I just saw some guys saying they picked up bricks on the net for decent prices. I realize I might be money ahead to just spend $300+ for 4 bricks off a gun site, but that just isn't my style. 

My wife asked two different sporting goods store if they could set some aside for their girls camp, but they just smiled and said they had heard all the excuses before. No holding 22LR. (Which I understand)

I'll try to time my material runs around store openings to see if I can find what we need. I have 4 months to find 4 bricks. Wish me luck! hahaha


----------



## Springville Shooter

Packout, if you don't find some, let me know and I'll donate a brick.------SS


----------



## .45

PM sent


----------



## Dodger

I can help too. Let me know what you need as you get closer. 

I bought 10 bricks in 2008 before the election. 

Who knew they would pay my kid's tuition!  (Just kidding).


----------



## Loke

In my opinion, most of the hoarders are buying it up just so the next guy can't have any. I know that this sounds asinine, but that is the feeling that I get. They brag about having 30, 40, or 50 THOUSAND rounds and keep coming in for more. One guy bought all three magazines on the rack for a Ruger 22 magnum, now (a year later) is looking for a rifle that they will work in. Why the hell do you need to buy all of the Ruger 22 Magnum magazines (they hold 9 rounds and were in no danger of being outlawed) if you have no rifle they will fit? Just so the next guy can't get them. That is the mentality out there that is fueling the shortages.


----------



## Novohunter

DallanC said:


> 2500 rounds in the past month? :neutral: Dude no offense, but you seem to be part of the problem.
> 
> -DallanC


Before you start jumping to conclusions and others start talking about other issues concerning their genitals. A 1,000 rounds of that was for a nieghbor that recently purchased his first 22 and had not been able to find ammo to go out and shoot it and another 500 rounds were for another neighbor boy that was going rabbbit hunting with his grandpa and couldn't find rounds. Yes, the other 1,000 were for the hoarder that enjoys taking his family of 4 out plinking and can go through 500 to 1,000 rounds or more a weekend. If I were hoarding why would I even be sharing how to get it. I was simply answering a question because I have felt and been in the same boat.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Loke said:


> In my opinion, most of the hoarders are buying it up just so the next guy can't have any. I know that this sounds asinine, but that is the feeling that I get. They brag about having 30, 40, or 50 THOUSAND rounds and keep coming in for more. One guy bought all three magazines on the rack for a Ruger 22 magnum, now (a year later) is looking for a rifle that they will work in. Why the hell do you need to buy all of the Ruger 22 Magnum magazines (they hold 9 rounds and were in no danger of being outlawed) if you have no rifle they will fit? Just so the next guy can't get them. That is the mentality out there that is fueling the shortages.


I have friends that purchased AR-15 magazines like they were going out of style, and this is when they were difficult to find. I know they were paying $90 for 30 rounders. Some of these guys have close to 100 magazines on hand. Now things have slowed down and you find them for $10. What a waste of money for them. I have a buddy that keeps buying .17 Hornet ammo and brass and he doesn't have a .17 Hornet. (mostly because he can't find a Ruger) I just don't get the whole hoarding thing myself.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Fowlmouth said:


> I have friends that purchased AR-15 magazines like they were going out of style, and this is when they were difficult to find. I know they were paying $90 for 30 rounders. Some of these guys have close to 100 magazines on hand. Now things have slowed down and you find them for $10. What a waste of money for them. I have a buddy that keeps buying .17 Hornet ammo and brass and he doesn't have a .17 Hornet. (mostly because he can't find a Ruger) I just don't get the whole hoarding thing myself.


Yeah I know a lot of guys like that. All idiots that buy into the panic buying mode of anything and everything. I have a list of things I NEED in the back of my mind and things that I COULD USE MORE OF as well. Anytime I'm in any sporting goods store I simply stop by and see if they have anything on my list at a reasonable price. I have passed up 22lr plenty of times because I won't pay more than it's worth. Have also passed up powder, primers and projectiles too because they were priced too high. When the price is right on what I need or want I get some, if it ain't they can eat it.

I had a buddy go nuts on magazines too when the "shortage" hit and now he's sick to his stomach looking at mags he paid 4 times what he should have for. Just can't fix stupid sometimes.


----------



## Packout

Thanks for the info, tips, and offers from everyone. You guys are great. And as someone said before-- Girls shooting is cool! I'll add it is fun to see any new shooter try it. 

I wish I'd have hoarded it before we all considered it hoarding. My friend asked me if I wanted a case of 10,000 for $150 a decade ago-- I thought why stock pile 22LR. hahaha The one good thing is the kids have burned through all the old 22LR I had sitting around-- some of it was 20+ years old. 

Take a kid shooting!


----------



## Joshuabud

Wikiarms is the best way to get notified of deals. Definitely keep an eye out for Cabelas because you just have it shipped to the store. Over the course of a week you can usually get at least a couple hundred rounds wait a week and a half and go pick it up. Definitely don't ship a single box or it's not worth it. Over the last month I've managed to stock up on roughly 7,500 rounds and now I'm slowing down with a strict notification set on Wikiarms. I am on the internet all day with my profession so it's not a big hassle. PM if you require a brick for some sort of event but aside from that I got rid of all I had to sell. 

One site has a tolerable price on cases if you require a bunch but you're going to pay $.13 cents a round including shipping. Trust me I've spent hours looking over the last month!

Another tip is if you don't need it now go to your local gun shop and place a special order for a case. I did that with Impact here in Ogden and I'm not really sure when it will arrive but I was told it would eventually. 

I have so much because I like to shoot multiple times a week at the range and .22lr is much cheaper than my .223 AR! A another couple of trips to the range and my Ruger will have paid for itself in savings. Happy hunting.


----------



## DallanC

Here's some for sale:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=393487390

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16

DallanC said:


> Here's some for sale:
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=393487390
> 
> -DallanC


I just took 2 of every bullet I own and tossed em in a hole put back. They will be worth a fortune!


----------



## Dodger

Don't forget the premium you have to pay for corrosion!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

DallanC said:


> Here's some for sale:
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=393487390
> 
> -DallanC


What the hell is wrong with people?

To answer the OP's questions, unless you can find out what day and time various stores get their shipments it just comes down to luck. If you can pinpoint when and where they show up and get there an hour early you can plan on getting a brick.

I don't need or desire 22 ammo that much, so once a week on my lunch break I'll go to as many local stores as i can in an hour (Smith and Edwards,Wal-Mart, Cal-Ranch, Kent's Shooter Supply, Salvo Guns, Impact Guns, Sportman's) and check for a brick. If they don't have a brick sometimes they'll be selling the individual 100 round packs and you can find something at least if you really need it. Make sure you ask their customer service if they have any behind the counter. A lot of places keep it behind the counter now so they can better control the restrictions.

It is too bad that people are hoarding all the 22 ammo. In a nutshell that is what it comes down to. There are other factors too, but the biggest contributor of why their is the shortage on 22 is because people are morons and want 50k rounds of 22 that they'll never burn through in their lifetime.

While the hoarders have turned their focus on 22 ammo, I've learned how to build some AR's. My "hoarding plan" consists of buying a kit for an AR once a month, building it for $750 and waiting until the next panic comes. They can double their prices for a $25 brick, I'll keep building AR's and double my price for a built AR. Parts are readily available and don't impose on honest people needing access to ammo. With as inexpensive as high capacity AK magazines, high capacity pistol magazines, and other ammo is getting (9mm, 40, 45) I'll stock up on the readily available ammo and reap the benefits during the next scare.

Good luck.


----------



## DallanC

Today was the day to be at Cabelas for .22LR, I went out for a early bird spring sale of .223 and noticed a ruckus at the optics table. Walked over and watched as they opened at least 5 cases of .22LR and handed out bricks. Must have been at least 25,000 22LR rounds (50 bricks), maybe even more as I was further back in line to even get in the store when they started handing them out.

Pretty cool to see that much ammo rimfire in one spot.


-DallanC


----------



## Loke

It was like watching a bunch of heroin addicts lined up at the methadone clinic today.


----------



## DallanC

Loke said:


> It was like watching a bunch of heroin addicts lined up at the methadone clinic today.


Hahaha so true.

-DallanC


----------



## massmanute

I don't know if it is too late, but what about the possibility to do an end run around the ammo shortage and use airguns for the training, or possibly airguns augmented by a small amount of .22 shooting?


----------



## goonsquad

The stores could easily bring this to an end but why would they? Instead of putting their shipment out on the same day at the same time, they could simply change it up. Hoarders/secondary market jackoffs wouldn't be able to schedule their day to picking up ammo and it would be too expensive to hunt for the ammo. 
But again, why would they, fear sells.


----------



## Springville Shooter

The one good take away in all of this is the message it sends to politicians. AMERICA IS A GUN NATION. I think it's cool that this problem is not just here in conservative/hunting Utah. I travel all over the US and it's the same scenario everywhere. People want to shoot and people want to be able to purchase guns and ammunition freely. I only hope these "hoarders" take the same zeal with them to the polls this November that they religiously take to the sporting goods stores each shipment day. How great would it be if EVERY politician who opposed the Second Amendment were defeated?---------SS


----------



## Loke

All we need to do is offer a free box of 22 ammo to every one who comes out to vote.


----------



## Fishrmn

Loke said:


> All we need to do is offer a free box of 22 ammo to every one who comes out to vote.


Where're ya gonna get that much ammo?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Huge29

Fishrmn said:


> Where're ya gonna get that much ammo?
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Rumor has it a certain political party used to give out a pack of smokes down on the reservation for anyone willing to punch a certain straight party vote, allegedly worked very well in getting out to vote.


----------



## Loke

What I said was "offer". Since when did any politician ever keep a campaign promise?

In reality, if the right people were elected, the ammo crisis would resolve itself overnight.


----------



## Springville Shooter

^^^^^^my vote for most insightfully true post on this thread.^^^^^^^ People are acting compulsively because they are miserable and scared.-------SS


----------



## scott_rn

I thought the shortage was over. I was there a few weeks ago and brought back two bricks. 

I was at the sportsmans in wasilla today and there must have been 20 guys wandering around waiting for them to unload the truck. of heroin.


----------



## DallanC

Cabela's today had 200 of the Winchester 1000 round packs, when that ran out they substituted with Blazer bricks, 2 per person @ $22 each and must have had over 300 of the 500 round Blazer bricks. The line went from the front of the store north, then east along the sidewalk over past the pick up dock, then north along that fence behind the dumpsters.

I took the attached picture *AFTER* +200 people had already moved through the "ammo line". Saw several family's with Dad holding 2 bricks, Mom with 2 bricks and different of age kids holding 2 bricks a piece. Lots of ammo out there for people willing to get out of bed. 


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem

Took the wife out over the weekend and blew through 200 rounds of 22lr.she is getting to be quite the shooter:grin:.Guess its time to put some serious looking back into the stores again.Will not buy from these guys on ksl,hope their ammo spoils


----------



## Fowlmouth

You would think that one of these days .22 ammo will be overflowing from shelves, like .223 ammo is now. This whole hoarding, and buy to sell thing really sucks.

My buddies were at Cabelas this morning waiting in the 1 1/2 hour line to get ammo. They got the last 3 boxes of Winchester .22 and then the gun guys brought out the Blazer ammo to substitute.


----------



## kemmer

It's so ridiculous. I've got half a brick left, I'll just make it last and when it's gone I won't shoot my 22 until things stop being crazy. I check every time I'm someplace that sells ammo, but I'm not gonna wait in a 1+ long line or drive all over town.


----------



## Huntoholic

I was nuts enough to go stand in line. First .22's I've bought in over a year. I was right at the break between Winchesters and Blazers. I drove past the first time and told myself I was not going to wait, but decided I was already there so back I went.

The conversations the we had while we waited were very interesting.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I shot my 22 yesterday for the first time in a long time and was reminded how much they suck to shoot. I really don't get what all the fuss is over. I would rather shoot 20 rounds of 223 than 500 rounds of 22. I understand that they are great for kids and teaching beginning marksmanship but what makes them worth hoarding into an epidemic shortage? Real guns go BOOM, alright guns go BANG, weenie guns go pssshew. Just my opinion. Hey, be happy, I didn't buy 22 LR at 4 stores this week. Gunnies, Wal Mart, Cabelas, and Get Some. I did contribute to the powder crisis though.--------SS


----------



## DallanC

SS, the .22's are for playing around while the big guns cool down. Ever shot skeet with a .22LR? its fun stuff (we used to do it in a old abandoned gravel pit so there was no chance of escaping bullets).

Nothing better for getting someone over a developed flinch than letting them pop off 22LR and working on trigger control.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

I know, I know......I was just playin' my wife and kids love all things 22. I love anything that creates a dangerous projectile.-----SS


----------



## bowgy

A couple of buddies and I take a road trip every year from Southern Utah to go to the expo and stop at Cabela's and other gun stores. This year we stayed at my daughters to help get her garden ready. I told them about the door buster sale and they thought it might be fun just to go and stand in line and BS. We got there at 6:25 and the line was about where the tents were set up by the north side of the building. The time went by fast with good friends and talking to the ones in front and back of us. We were commenting about the guys in shorts and T shirts I saw one with just flip flops on. :shock: My daughter and son in law came with us. They gave me their boxes of .22's, I gave one to my other daughter that shoots a lot, one box will go to the scouts and one will go to break in the new 22 rifle that I did an impulse buy, one of those 22 rifles made to look like an AR:-o

Oh, I was one of those that got a few funny looks because I was the only one pushing a cart and I had 6 boxes of the shells in my cart, mine, my two buddie's, my daughter's, my son in law's and one of my friend daughters that bought one.


----------



## goosefreak

Fowlmouth said:


> You would think that one of these days .22 ammo will be overflowing from shelves, like .223 ammo is now. This whole hoarding, and buy to sell thing really sucks.
> 
> My buddies were at Cabelas this morning waiting in the 1 1/2 hour line to get ammo. They got the last 3 boxes of Winchester .22 and then the gun guys brought out the Blazer ammo to substitute.


you know what will happen when that day does happen?? everyone will sell out! because I know i'll be there with a shopping cart and holding my arm out to the side as I run down each row


----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> Oh, I was one of those that got a few funny looks because I was the only one pushing a cart and I had 6 boxes of the shells in my cart, mine, my two buddie's, my daughter's, my son in law's and one of my friend daughters that bought one.


AH HA! I wish I had known that, I saw you near the checkout and would have said hi. I wondered about the stack of boxes. It was a good time chatting with folks and we all commented on the guys in t-shirts and flipflops... it was pretty brisk.

My favorite comment was from a guy who said: "Only in America would people get up early to stand in line to get ammunition". :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

DallanC said:


> My favorite comment was from a guy who said: "Only in America would people get up early to stand in line to get ammunition". :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Great Quote! I guess it's easy to forget that most people around the world stand in line for a scoop of mush and a piece of stale bread. The reason that they do that is because they don't have the right to stand in line for ammunition like we do. I wish more folks understood the simple truth of this. I love the Jefferson quote regarding the plows.------SS


----------

